# DIY CO2 Web Page - Great Read



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## Jason Ksepka (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow!!! That is an incredible article. Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

